# PQRS-Penalties based on 2013 reporting???



## adri3421 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sorry I know this isnt really audit related but if anyone has any info about this I would appreciate it.

I have read that the penalties in 2015 for not particiapating in PQRS will be based on your reporting in 2013. I am not referring to EHR reporting, but claims based reporting.

Does anyone know if Medicare has published any information about exempt providers? I have several NPs & PAs who are eligible for the program, but they only see patients subsequently in the hospital and literally none of the measures apply to them.....


----------



## MCCONKEYT (Apr 24, 2013)

*Go to the*

CMS WEBSITE

http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Quality-Initiatives-Patient-Assessment-Instruments/PQRS/index.html

BOTTOM OF PAGE LINK SAYS, "ELIGIBLE PROFESSIONALS."
HOPE THIS HELPS


----------



## ppt (Apr 24, 2013)

call the helpline to confirm, but PQRS applies for any facility has 20+ providers.


----------

